# Spy Photos+poll...



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

2010 SRAM LINEUP! Look at the stuff!

Plus poll: SRAM/AVID PLANS TO GET RID OF THE JUICY BRAKES. They say (pic included) that they have an Elixir CR MAG Ti or something like that to replace the Juicy Ultimate, but they are a staple of the Avid lineup! Avid would not be what they are today without the Juicys. Why replace a classic that still works fine? Why not just compliment it, like they're doing now? Poll above!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you serious?

You have an emotional attachment to the availability of a bicycle brake that was mass produced and will be available for years, because you don't want to see it be replaced by something better, which you haven't tried or even seen yet?

And you think Avid is going to base their decision on your opinions of this?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Spy Photos below!

2010 Rockshox Ario


2010 Rockshox Revelation


2010 Avid Elixir CR Mag


2010 Avid MMX (new Matchmaker clamp, long overdue)


2010 Avid G3 Centerlock rotor (yay!)


2010 TruVativ "Design Your Ride" Color Options (double yay!) (No blue? BOO!)


2010 lineup+posts


2010 Control Parts (stems, bars, grips, etc.)


2010 Colors (there are more)









2010 Boxxers (i'm sure you've all seen this b4, but what the heck)









2010 SRAM Force parts (not MTB, but what the heck)
















2010 SRAM XX MTB 2x10 Gruppo (why, god, WHY?)









2010 SRAM XX Brakes









POSSIBLE Blueprints for an Avid XX brake









A really tiny pic of suspected SRAM Via trekking parts (hmm... waste of money sense tingling...)









2010 SRAM X.0 Rear Derailleur









Silly pic of Greg Herbold testing these parts









2010 Competitive Cyclist (great store) SRAM X.0 Trigger lever?









Let's see how this turns out...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

HotBlack said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> You have an emotional attachment to the availability of a bicycle brake that was mass produced and will be available for years, because you don't want to see it be replaced by something better, which you haven't tried or even seen yet?
> 
> And you think Avid is going to base their decision on your opinions of this?


:cryin: No one understands me!!!(just joking.) Anyway, It's not that I have an emotional attachment (I demo'ed Elixir CR's, and they were great... so much so that I'm thinking of changing the Hayes Grams on my Tracer) I'm just saying that the Juicy's hold many technological advancements on Avid's part, and it would be a shame to see them die. Plus, the Three's and Five's were great budget brakes.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

jeebus criminy

all that stuff looks like it's been waterboarded with ugly juice

yuk


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

sram? don't you mean spam!


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I am not really sure how I am feeling about the color matched stuff. Over doing it maybe?


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Im down with the pink!

By the way whens the expected release on the design your ride stuff? I heard something about 8 weeks from beginning of March.

I might pickup the pink cassette to go with my CK hubs.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great! There needs to be more green parts in the world! 
(Hang on, it's my SS that has green hubs and headset)
Not sure about the coloured cranks though.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Elixer or Juicy... let me think. Do I want turkey garble sounds the whole downhill and weaksauce power or Code power with modulation and silence?

I'll take Elixers thank you. Love mine, would never buy Juicy's with the performance offered by these brakes.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

wut


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

RiceKilla said:


> Im down with the pink!
> 
> By the way whens the expected release on the design your ride stuff? I heard something about 8 weeks from beginning of March.
> 
> I might pickup the pink cassette to go with my CK hubs.


I don't know exactly, but the options are already available for viewing on the SRAM website. Should be soon, but...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

pinkheadedbug said:


> jeebus criminy
> 
> all that stuff looks like it's been waterboarded with ugly juice
> 
> yuk


yeah, I know. The Elixir CR Mags and the XX stoppers do look a little messed up. Everything else looks fine!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Niner is to Anthrax like Razor scooters are to Pantera and Damageplan.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

not a fan of centerlok.

all my wheels, spare parts, rotors, etc. are IS six bolt.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

eat_dirt said:


> not a fan of centerlok.
> 
> all my wheels, spare parts, rotors, etc. are IS six bolt.


Yeah, I know. I hate centerlock, just said that for no good reason.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

53119 said:


> Niner is to Anthrax like Razor scooters are to Pantera and Damageplan.


I hate Anthrax.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

not a big Anthrax fan either...I do like the look of those Revelations


----------



## Impalla (May 10, 2007)

This post feels like an infomercial!!! 

-Impalla


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm surprised more people aren't chattering about the XX brake drawing. That looks cool.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't chattering about the XX brake drawing. That looks cool.


What, the blueprinty thing or the Elixir-style photo one?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quick question. I don't know if you guys have read the May issue of MBA yet, but they interview Stan of No Tubes and he says that the 2x10 is not the solution (amen, Stan!) but are any of you actually a proponent of this?

Pics (Greg Minaar's V10 with XX system)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

only herbold could rock a full-tech turner with a hite-rite!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

oh, and the orange noir cranks look tight!

RE: xx system, i've got xviii right now so...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Update!*

More 2010 Spy Pics:

Full 2010 Revelation Lineup (I think I spy a 29er...)


2010 Elixir CR 


2010 Elixir R


2010 Elixir 5 (no frills, barebones hydraulic taperbore tech)


2010 Holzfeller Direct Mounts
**

Yeah.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Check this out:

http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=news&mod=News&mid=9A02E3B96F2A415ABC72CB5F516B4C10&tier=3&nid=AA42980386FB4FC59A029BD4BD5286E8


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I might dig one of the colored cassettes when my XT is due for replacement, but I won't be riding again for 6-10 months anyway. Otherwise, I'll take it or leave it. I like my bike the way it is, except one day I'll replace my old Magura Julies for something lighter.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice to see C-lock rotors from avid.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't chattering about the XX brake drawing. That looks cool.


If you mean the blueprint, that looks like "Magura had it right, folks!!!"


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Warp said:


> ..."Magura had it right, folks!!!"


+1 to that!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sh1t!*

Look at this! MBA finally got a test sled together with all the XX parts!

http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=news&mod=News&mid=9A02E3B96F2A415ABC72CB5F516B4C10&tier=3&nid=3CFEAC35A2344035AEFC9D78224A41C0


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Look at this! MBA finally got a test sled together with all the XX parts!
> 
> http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=news&mod=News&mid=9A02E3B96F2A415ABC72CB5F516B4C10&tier=3&nid=3CFEAC35A2344035AEFC9D78224A41C0


Oh yeah! MBA is running a new commercial for SRAM. MBA sucks.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> Oh yeah! MBA is running a new commercial for SRAM. MBA sucks.


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mountain_bomber, you don't need to contact me via PM to ask a question that would be better served on the boards here. It is my opinion that MBA sucks. It is the opinion of many others here that they suck too. Why? Because they routinely post wrong information regarding bikes and in general function more as an advertising outlet rather than a technical resource on mountain bike products. I have had enough contradictory first hand experience with products that MBA has reviewed to arrive at the conclusion that they have too many hacks working for them to be trusted. I also seem to disagree with most of Richard Cunningham's opinions regarding gravity oriented biking. If you just look at the pictures, go ahead and keep buying though there are better mags for that, but I wouldn't believe a word they print regarding product reviews.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> Mountain_bomber, you don't need to contact me via PM to ask a question that would be better served on the boards here. It is my opinion that MBA sucks. It is the opinion of many others here that they suck too. Why? Because they routinely post wrong information regarding bikes and in general function more as an advertising outlet rather than a technical resource on mountain bike products. I have had enough contradictory first hand experience with products that MBA has reviewed to arrive at the conclusion that they have too many hacks working for them to be trusted. I also seem to disagree with most of Richard Cunningham's opinions regarding gravity oriented biking. If you just look at the pictures, go ahead and keep buying though there are better mags for that, but I wouldn't believe a word they print regarding product reviews.


I respect your opinion completely, and it is mine that they are not the world's greatest magazine, but they are good for stuff.
(my sister here is reading over my shoulder, and in response to that last sentence she replies "yes... as cat litter." Pay that no mind.) 
I don't read that magazine as a firsthand source of information, mainly as an entertainment source. I already know enough about bikes to make informed conclusions and inferences on the info printed in their magazine.
RC's opinions are a little iffy (especially regarding gravity racing, you're right on that, though.)


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.sram.com/en/XX/


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Aren't spy pictures taken with mini-cameras hidden within lapel pins? Or at best, aren't they on par with camera phone pictures? 

These photos look mostly professional, studio grade. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

The colors hurt my eyes. I lost all respect for Sram. We want innovation. Not new colors. I buy bikes to ride them not for show. I could care less about the colors. And it bothers me when I'm on the trail and someone yells "Nice bike"


----------



## knumbskull (May 29, 2009)

CupOfJava said:


> The colors hurt my eyes. I lost all respect for Sram. We want innovation. Not new colors. I buy bikes to ride them not for show. I could care less about the colors. And it bothers me when I'm on the trail and someone yells "Nice bike"


Gimme a break. You lost respect for SRAM because they made colored parts?

Also, I thought the whole point of the XX line was innovation. Not that I'd ever buy it because i crash and break stuff all the time.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I found a new avatar for you CupOfJava:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> I found a new avatar for you CupOfJava:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

the mag ti version you've mentioned is just the xx version of the elixir

i tried the elixirs two days ago on a test ride, theyre sweet, better than the juicy's (i've ridden 3's and 7's), and anyway, they'll probobly bring out something to replace the juicy series in 2011, or bring out a new, better brake and let the elixir replace the juicy series


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

has anyone seen the 2010 argyles???? it looks like everything has been shown but those


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

nmpearson said:


> has anyone seen the 2010 argyles???? it looks like everything has been shown but those


Hmm, good point. Nothing on that yet, surprisingly.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

any spy pics of new lyric?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, of course:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

2010 Toras:










2010 Recons:









2010 FULL LINEUP:


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Yes, of course:


SPecs? Is it 170mm?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

One_Speed said:


> SPecs? Is it 170mm?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521868


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, whatever brakes they choose to make, I sure as hell hope they don't vibrate like my codes did at first. Juicys did this at times too, but I've never had this problem from any other brake manufacturers. Also, other companies (like hope, and now shimano and most others) have been making one-peice calipers for quite a while, why is avid so far behind the times with their elixir and code calipers? 

I use avid brakes, but I've never been impressed by em. Poor ergonomics, so-so quality. They work, at least they work now. At first the vibration was horrible until I took steps to fix it.


----------

